# Pet Portraits



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

My mom paints pet portraits and she now has her website up.

www.calicocaninecollection.com


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: She does a great job!!!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Ooooooo, of course I love the Chihuahua. I wish I could paint like that!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What a gifted artist your Mom is. She does beautiful art work and really captures the personality of each dog.  I hope she is very successful!


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice...love that chihuahua one.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

i love her use of colours!
I espeacialy love the shorthaired white chihuahua one
mia
x


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Amazing...I love the eyes on the LH chi...it's like your looking right into him


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Her paintings are gorgeous


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Jessie22 said:


> Her paintings are gorgeous


they are :shock:


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice compliments about my moms pet portraits. I'll show her what you all wrote about her paintings she can use the encouragement.
Holly


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow! Those are wonderful!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

shes very talented! i love her work. im saving her site so when i get some extra money i can look into having one made. :wave:


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

Hollyspup said:


> My mom paints pet portraits and she now has her website up.
> 
> www.calicocaninecollection.com


I do pet portraits too and your Mom is quite talented!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow! she does amazing work......I would definely keep in her in mind. Thanks!


----------



## rhonda barton (Mar 14, 2006)

*PET PORTRAITS*

*Thank you for all your wonderful comments and encouragement on my pet portraits and my website. Thank you also for the oppurtunity to paint many of your Chihuahuas. It's been a blast and I'm hoping to add them to my website as soon as possible. I'll send a note when I get more Chihuahuas in my website gallery.
Thanks Again!
Rhonda
www.calicocaninecollection.com*


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I am having all of my furbabies portraits done by Rhonda. Im attaching the original pic with the portrait pic to show you what great work she does! I highly reccomend her to anyone who is interested in having their pets portrait painted. Shes very nice and extremely talented and great to work with. Shes quick to respond to emails and explains everything clearly and keeps you updated on progress. Shes just awesome!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

:shock: 
WOW very talented!! I'll have to think about getting one done for my little guy!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: That is excellent!! Great job!! :wink:


----------



## sunshinegurl015 (Mar 27, 2006)

Beautiful job!!! at first I thought the painting was another photo!! :shock:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I love it....I'm seeing if hubby will get me one done for Gizmo..


----------

